# Means Tested FIS: Is Superannuation the same as Pension?



## JRowe (12 Jan 2006)

Hi

Can anyone tell me the difference between superannuation and pension?

I have a pension through the company I work for. They pay 5%. I have to pay 3% as a member and then I pay 1% AVC. 

My HR department hasn't a clue about them.

The reason I ask is that I applied for a social welfare payment which is means tested and superannuation is taken from your net pay when calculating the payment.

Work stated that it was a pension rather than superannuation which resulted in a lower payment. When I queried it with social welfare they weren't able to tell me the difference between them either.

Thank you
JRowe


----------



## Conan (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Is there a difference between supperannuation and pension*

There is no difference.
Superannuation is an old definition of pension, still often used in the Public Service.
I'm suprised that your HR dept are so ill-informed. Afterall they presumably run the Pension scheme.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Is there a difference between supperannuation and pension*

Hi JR,

Superannualtion is a rather old fashioned word for Pension Scheme used mainly in the Public Sector. See here for a detailed discussion.

What is the nature of the means tested social welfare payment you have applied for?

<non relevant pension information deleted here>

I share with you your frustration with HR depts nowadays who display a woefull lack of knowledge on pensions. You should ask them for the rules of the scheme and make sure you get an annual statement from them.

Are you a member of a trade union? They can be very helpful.  

Have you talked to some one in the payroll department? Sometimes they are more clued in than the HR people. 

The pensions board are also very helpful.

aj


----------



## JRowe (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Is there a difference between supperannuation and pension*

Thank you for the replies

My social welfare payment doesn't affect my pension it is the other way around. I applied for FIS and for your take home pay they calculate it as Gross pay less PAYE, PRSI and Superannuation. My HR department put it down as pension and social welfare didn't seem to know it was the same thing. My HR department couldn't confirm it was either so I got a lower payment. (the payment is 60% of the difference between take home pay and the relevant treshold for family size). 

Your replies have helped me - time to get back onto social welfare and hr.

Thank you
JRowe


----------



## asdfg (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Is there a difference between supperannuation and pension*

If SW don't allow pension, ask to speak to a supervisor and ask for it in writing. You can then appeal the decision. 
In the meanwhile, talk to your local TD.


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Is there a difference between supperannuation and pension*

Hi JR,

Since this is essentially a Social Welfare Question Im moving it from the PRSAs and Pensions forum to the  Careers, Employment/Unemployment, Further Education/Training forum which is where the SW questions are located.


aj


----------



## ribena (13 Jan 2006)

All you have to do is to get your work to write a letter to FIS stating your payments as they did on the FIS form and mention that your pension contributions and supperannuation are one and the same thing.  FIS will back pay you for any error in payment back to the date of your original application.


----------

